# Adoption Norms Question..



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey All

My husband and I submitted an application to a CO GSD rescue about a month ago. I've heard good things about this rescue on this forum and am sort of wondering if it takes this long? I don't seem to get much response from the administrator when I ask about our application (I actually initially didn't get a response, and had to follow up 2 weeks later in order to get a response), and my referrals have not yet been contacted. I'm not looking to be pushy, but I do want to get the process started so we can have our own velcro dog! 

I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this happen? Is it the normal process? I'm not looking to disparrage or criticize the rescue. I just need to know if I'm being too impatient or if there's something else going on. 

Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Contacting someone who may be able to help!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi,
I do some volunteer work for a couple of the rescues here in Colorado. The one thing I can tell you is that all of the GSD rescues here are very good. 

It can take a while, depending on how many volunteers you have at any given time. I know that one of the rescues that I work with does almost everything herself because of the lack of volunteers right now. It's time consuming and the reference checks, home visits, etc. have to come after the care of the dogs.

My email is in my profile, so if you want to contact me off the forum, maybe there's something I can do to help.

I know it's frustrating as I know if I was ready to adopt, I would want it done today! But the wait will be worth it - I promise. There are some incredible dogs in rescue needing a loving forever home.


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you both so much! I actually just got the approval email from the rescue!  

I guess I need to work a little more on patience! lol. Thank you very much for the quick response and offer for help!  I can't wait to meet some of the dogs and find our new family member!


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I rejoice at your approval. Best wishes in finding your new family member. Post pix when you do!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

APCURLS said:


> Thank you both so much! I actually just got the approval email from the rescue!


 
Whoo Hoo! Congrats!


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the congrats and warm wishes!  I'll definitely post pics as soon as possible!!


----------

